# Kind of concerned



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

I did a large water change to do a blackout on my tank. When I did the large water change and the water went below the heater it started to crackle. I reached my hand out to touch it and it was extremly hot. It felt to me that it was overly hot maybe like 100+ degrees i'm not sure. I couldnt keep my hand on it for more than a split second. So I guess I have a few questions What was the crackling sound? Should the heater be that hot? And last should i unplug the heater before the water level goes below the heater to prevent the crackling?:?:


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds to me like you broke your heater. Nowadays they have ones that don't require submersion at all times, but if it's a glass one, chances are that it MUST be submergedto keep from breaking. I did this with my first one too. I'd buy a new heater.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

^^Agreed. I have done this and broken more than one heater in the past.

I recommend that you pick up a STEALTH heater. Virtually indestructible. Also fully submersible.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> And last should i unplug the heater before the water level goes below the heater to prevent the crackling?


 Yes. There are a few brands that are ok to leave on out of the water, but for most heaters its a big no no. Always unplug.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

shoot well im in the middle of a blackout well see when i take the sheets off on monday thanks for all the help


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I would unplug it before the blackout is complete. You can keep it in the tank, but you probably do not want it plugged in.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

what does unplugging it in the blackout doing for me? and how do i know if its 100% broken cause it crackled like 3 times then i unplugged it.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If it is cracked then I am not positive but I believe it can be dangerous because of the whole electricity with water issue. Again I am not positive this would be a problem, but personally I would not rule it out as a problem and I would not risk it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If it was the sound of water hitting the hot glass, it could be ok. But if you have a crack in the seal and water is hitting the heating element, you have to worry about overheating and electrocution. Pull it out and look at it in strong light. If you see any cracks or water or steam inside the glass, throw it away. If not, test it in a container of water with no fish. Test with a thermometer, often heater fry their own temp. controllers and stick on and then cook your fish. If you get zapped, throw it out.


----------

